# New CPC-A looking for work in CT



## EmilyCavuoti (Aug 20, 2010)

Emily Ferraro CPC-A
78 Church Street ~ Guilford, CT 06437
203-376-2319 ~ emilyjm216@hotmail.com

Qualified for Health Claim assignments to enhance support and operational efficiency.

 Skills & Qualifications
Medical Coding (ICD-9, CPT-4, HCPCS)    Insurance Verification         Microsoft Office Suite
Medical Billing                                        Medical Terminology          Multitasking                    
CMS 1500 Forms & UB-04                       Customer Service               Appointment Setting

Work Experience
Medical Billing Externship 					
February 2010- April 2010
Harbor Health Services, Inc. ~ Branford, CT   www.harborhealthservices.org 
Intensive 210 hour hands on experience supporting the Accounting Department.  Main support was to Billing Specialist but also provided support to Accounts Receivable Clerk, Benefits Coordinator and Accounting Manager.
§	Clinicians Desktop: Updated and cycled treatment plans and informed supervisors through daily email
                *Confirmed client attendance & prepared system to generate electronic billing
§	Revenue Manager: Confirmed/cross-referenced open authorization on file in order to bill
§	CT EDS Provider Electronic Solutions: Submitted electronic Medicaid and CTBHP
§	CT Medical Assistance Program: Insurance Eligibility
§	Submitted electronic Medicaid and CTBHP 
§	Generated daily reports: Medicaid, Saga, Medicare, CTBHP, Self Pay, CMS 1500's
§	Updated and maintained spreadsheets using excel
§	Organized and mailed CMS 1500's
§	Assisted with claim auditing & resubmissions

T.J. Maxx ~ Clinton, CT					
December 2008- Present
Cashier/ Customer Service
Responsibilities include maintaining customer service relations and satisfaction.

Nilsa Shaw Hair Designs ~ Guilford, CT				        December 2008- April 2010
Hairstylist
Responsibilities included styling hair, answering phones and making appointments for clients.

Amelia's Gourmet Deli~ New Haven, CT				
March 2007- November 2008
Bookkeeper/ Assistant Manager
Family owned business.  Helped start and open from ground up.  Responsible for accounts payable, accounts receivable, deposit processing, general ledger through financial statements and payroll.

Education
Branford Hall Career Institute, Branford, CT				
January 2009- April 2010
Major: Health Claims Specialist 	GPA: 3.94
Courses:	Medical Coding (ICD-9, CPT-4, HCPCS)	Office Administration
                Medical Terminology I, II, III, IV		Business Math
                Medical Billing and Health Insurance	Coder's English		Microsoft Word, Excel & Outlook		Medical Law and Ethics
                Medisoft – Billing Simulation Program	CMS 1500 Forms & UB-04


----------

